# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  expat articles

## Shelly

http://money.cnn.com/gallery/pf/2014...zenship/3.html

Some of you might find this information valuable -- I do remember my resentment when I was living in JA during the 1970's of having to leave every six months, visa wise --we would have to fly into Miami for 24 hours -- not a big deal into the 3rd/4th year, but after that it got to  be EXPENSIVE.  Through the main Immigration man, Mr. Guthrie, we could usualy "mke a deal".

----------


## MIDIRI

"Ditching the US passport"....can't wait for that day!   :Smile:

----------


## captaind

> "Ditching the US passport"....can't wait for that day!


I held work permit and permanent residency status from 1968 - 1986 although I would leave for months at a time when off duty or after the sugar crop or tourist season.

Never felt the need or desire to get rid of the blue Passport as I could come and go as I wished.

----------


## Bnewb

> http://money.cnn.com/gallery/pf/2014...zenship/3.html
> 
> Some of you might find this information valuable -- I do remember my resentment when I was living in JA during the 1970's of having to leave every six months, visa wise --we would have to fly into Miami for 24 hours -- not a big deal into the 3rd/4th year, but after that it got to  be EXPENSIVE.  Through the main Immigration man, Mr. Guthrie, we could usualy "mke a deal".


I never resented having to leave the first couple of years that I lived here after the 6 month period, as I knew full well this wasn't the country I was a citizen....but long gone are the days of flying out for 24 hours after 6 months.....

----------

